# GSG Offers Educational Classes In July



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

GSG, a distributor of equipment and supplies for decorating apparel and creating graphics and signage, offers regular monthly classes at its five regional locations. Here’s a look at the schedule for July. 

Thurs. July 10 Intro To Embroidery, Baton Rouge
Learn successful embroidery techniques on a wide range of fabrics and materials as well as how to select the proper stabilizer, needle, and hoop. 

Fri., July 11 Advanced Embroidery, Baton Rouge
Learn how to digitize your own embroidery designs in this one-day class. In addition to learning stitch types, artwork requirements, and how to create production-friendly designs, the class also covers appliqué and three-dimensional foam.

Fri. July 11 Intro To Screen Printing, Houston
If you are starting up or adding apparel screen printing to your business, this class walks attendees through the process step by step. Using a combination of lecture and hands-on training, the instructor covers film options, screen making, inks, press set-up and registration, printing techniques, and trouble-shooting. 

Fri. July 18 Digital Preventative Maintenance, Dallas
Roland-trained instructors teach the proper daily cleaning methods for any large-format or inkjet printer. Also included is how to diagnose problems and make repairs as well as how to replace consumable parts. 

Graphic Solutions Group offers equipment and supplies for the decorated apparel, signs and graphics, and electrical sign industries. For more information, contact the company at (800) 366-1776; email: [email protected]; or visit the website at www.GOGSG.com.


----------

